# when is iot time for morrells S.E Michigan



## uarep (Feb 11, 2007)

can any tell me when the morrels will be popping up I live near the Ann Arbor area, I know it is getting close to time.


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

I have never been out looking for morrels, but would like to. I have heard that there great tasting. so if you know what they look like, I'd be interested in looking with you.

Dave Wilson


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*June!*
:coolgleam


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

They should be poping at anytime we just meed some rain not much but some. I have been out twice and not found any yet but it should be soon.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive been out in the birch run area. Woods are full of water in many spots yet. Havent found any yet. I usually do best in Mid may into the first part of june


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm thinking after the rain we're supposed to get this weekend it should start heating up. Well, I hope at least


----------



## Pa Possum (Nov 18, 2007)

I live in the Birch Run area and the general rule here is to go morel hunting on Mother's Day, that's next weekend. I found 7 black morels on Wednesday but the nice, big whites are due soon. A warm rain would help but for the next 4 weeks they should be a'poppin. Also, get a mushroom book, I have one from the Audubon Society. There is a false morel that is poisonous and I have found them where I hunt, so, You need to know what to look for and throw away anything else. Carry a net bag like oranges come in to spread the spores that are given off the ripe morels. Have fun !!!


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Second week of May is about prime......usually.[not BSing]


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

The black morels have started to pop pretty good,I got around150 so far but I think it will be alot better the middle of next week.Check out the Northerncountrymorels website.Lots of good info on there.


----------



## Blue Girl (Apr 5, 2008)

Have ben finding blacks for a week and a half. Found my first batch of grays yesterday, in Jackson.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Have been finding Greys and a few Blonds In wayne county


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

If you really want info on Morels, with hunting tips, pictures, dates they show up, recipes, etc. look here:

www.thegreatmorel.com

There's a world of knowledge....


----------

